# Grand River



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I see the Grand is currently at 1100 cfs. I was wondering if the stretch between Hidden Valley and Harpersfield would be not as muddy since that area is more shallow and rocky than closer to the lake? Hoping to fish somewhere Monday.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

just looked at the grand, turbidity is down to 14.4 and 872 and dropping for the disch rate, fish on ahahah


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

I was getting ready to pack up and head to the Grand this morning with my Dad. Luckily I checked the flows when I got up because the Grand went from 700 to 1450 overnight and the turbidity is up to 22! Must have been a lot of snow melt with the warm up because the Chagrin spiked too!


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

mountainbikingrn said:


> I was getting ready to pack up and head to the Grand this morning with my Dad. Luckily I checked the flows when I got up because the Grand went from 700 to 1450 overnight and the turbidity is up to 22! Must have been a lot of snow melt with the warm up because the Chagrin spiked too!


I with you. Bummed about the bump. Tried to get out last Thursday but woke up with vertigo. That knocks me out for a day and a half. Weekend was booked with other stuff. Wanted to hit the water today. Oh well.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Looked ok sun. But up now.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

went saturday and today to the grand.... landed 12 saturday and 4 today...water was nice when we first got there today, flow was up and hard to control our drifts but managed 4 ....we decided to go to the pier for a look and when we went back to the river, even tho it said the flo had dropped some it was solid mud...cant say why it got so muddy but it did so we went home


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

TRIPLE-J said:


> went saturday and today to the grand.... landed 12 saturday and 4 today...water was nice when we first got there today, flow was up and hard to control our drifts but managed 4 ....we decided to go to the pier for a look and when we went back to the river, even tho it said the flo had dropped some it was solid mud...cant say why it got so muddy but it did so we went home


i went to shagrin yesterday from noon till dark ,water flow was fine,o fish for me,few fish jumping,few fish cuth.i used fly's.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

We got about an inch of snow on the east side Saturday night. By 2:00 it all melted on Sunday which caused the rivers to spike. If it was a slower melt it would have been ok.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey guys has the construction at the Harpersfield Dam messed with the turbidity this year?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

nooffseason said:


> Hey guys has the construction at the Harpersfield Dam messed with the turbidity this year?


I think it has - but I also think something is up with the gauge. The last few times I went out there the turbidity wasn't nearly what it read. Seems like it's been more turbid regardless of what the gauge reads.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

1MoreKast said:


> I think it has - but I also think something is up with the gauge. The last few times I went out there the turbidity wasn't nearly what it read. Seems like it's been more turbid regardless of what the gauge reads.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Gauge has been correct in regards to turbidity


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

master of steel said:


> Gauge has been correct in regards to turbidity


I'll take your word for it, but it seemed off - the Grand has also been my arch nemesis this year so I'm naturally salty towards it lately  I fished it Saturday mid river and the water was decent - the fishing not so much. I wanted to stay high above the creeks to prevent dirtier water but it didn't matter. Big goose egg. Did see a bald eagle soar through the valley at Hogback which was pretty cool.


----------

